# Only charging with stock USB adapter



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Am I the only one or did they do this on purpose? Cable doesn't matter but I have to use the stock/Asus supplied usb/ac adapter.. kinda crappy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I should add that the charger I was trying to use was rated 2.1A

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> I should add that the charger I was trying to use was rated 2.1A
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It charges with my Motorola charger I got with my DX or DX2 that also works on my GNex. However I find a lot of cable won't charge my GNex either.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

charging from a generic micro USB --> AC cable I've been using for various phones without a problem


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

the full guide book does say you should use the included adapter, since other cables and adapters might charge much slower...or not at all. normally I'd dismiss that as BS but with a few people saying they've had issues charging...could be true I guess?


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

number5toad said:


> the full guide book does say you should use the included adapter, since other cables and adapters might charge much slower...or not at all. normally I'd dismiss that as BS but with a few people saying they've had issues charging...could be true I guess?


I could see if the rated amps were way less like 1A phone chargers. Cable doesn't seem to matter. Just the base. Weird I'll try a few more

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cltatenza (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been using my gnex cable and plug with no issues. It does seem to charge pretty slowly, but that isnt a problem because I leave it to charge overnight.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jkhouw1 (Jun 12, 2012)

not sure if this is your issue, but pay attention to the cable you use - a few micro-usb cables i've had only have two of the 4 wires connected - which was sufficient to provide data or charge the device they came with (like a bluetooth headset) but wouldn't charge other devices like my phones when connected to usb ports.

so two wire usb cheapo cables + a plug adapter would usually work to charge cheap devices, two wire connected to usb might work to data transfer or charge when connected to usb port but not both. 4 wire generally works all around.
i only notice when a cable i had wasn't working so i dissected it and realized the cable itself was only two wires inside rather than 4. it did feel rather flimsy.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/accessory?action=accessoryDetails&archetypeId=11752&accessoryId=44578&initialPhoneId=

Works great with this charger and it's super long. Haven't tried any other charger but that and the OEM Asus.


----------



## JD Racer Dad (Aug 4, 2012)

I would venture to say it's not he cable.
It's the iPhone USB Charger Protocol.
A Charge Only cable will do it but they are not comom.
It's in the charger. Most Universal chargers are built with the iPhone data protocol.
You may only get .5 to .7 Amps and need 1.0 or more.
Galaxy S3 charges with 1.0 Amps.


----------

